

What the Hell Has Happened to the Process of Innovation? - binjoi
http://www.forbes.com/sites/theopriestley/2015/07/07/what-the-hell-has-happened-to-the-process-of-innovation/

======
vezzy-fnord
I thought this was going to be a decent mainstream article calling out the
software industry on its shit for calling every reuse or reapplication of
decades-old methods as "innovative", but instead it's a tactless and
incoherent rant that starts with a faulty premise right from the first
sentence and devolves into what amounts to "Stupid Millennials, I'm better
than you."

~~~
dozzie
I don't quite see where you have found incoherency or tactlessness in this
rant.

On the other hand, there's no substance in the text, and this may be why I
don't see either of those.

